# Best Grain For A .243 For Mulies ?



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

You boys have steered me right on all manner of advice, so here is another one for you. What grain bullet is most suitable for a .243 for mule deer?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

100gr. slugs work for me.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The correct answer would depend on the rifling twist rate of your barrel. Since most 243's are barreled with a 1:10 twist, a 100 grain bullet should stabilize sufficiently. Any 90-105 grain bullet should work fine, as long as you bullet placement is good, and the ranges are reasonable (under 300 yards). Just pick the bullet that shoots best, and make a good shot. Penetration could be an issue on a larger deer with a poor angle, just make sure you shoot them in the front half, and you should be fine.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd say a 130 grain, .270 works pretty dang good fer me! 

I don't know crap about how my barrel is rifled. I don't know crap about ballistics. But what I do know is I can reach out and touch a deer purdy dang good at 250 yards with it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The correct answer would depend on the rifling twist rate of your barrel. Since most 243's are barreled with a 1:10 twist, a 100 grain bullet should stabilize sufficiently. Any 90-105 grain bullet should work fine, as long as you bullet placement is good, and the ranges are reasonable (under 300 yards). Just pick the bullet that shoots best, and make a good shot. Penetration could be an issue on a larger deer with a poor angle, just make sure you shoot them in the front half, and you should be fine.


I have one .243 with 1:10 and it's pretty forgiving as far as bullets go.

My other .243 has a 1:9 twist and prefers 100 grain or heavier projectiles.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

100 Grn. Hornadys worked great in mine.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a TON of 6mm projectiles I inherited from a friend; considering I don't have a 6mm/.243 (nor do I plan to purchase one), I'd be willing to sell them to you at a reasonable price. The list is as follows:

20 Hornady 87 gr. spire point
near full box (85-95) Hornady 100 gr. spire point
20 Hornady 100 gr round nose
full (unopened, 100) box 75 gr Hornady hollow point + 30 more
100 sierra 100 gr spitzer
100 Sierra 85 gr spitzer
100 Speer 90 gr spitzer
100 speer 105 gr Spitzer
100 Nosler 85 gr. Spitzer boat tail.

This would give you a good opportunity to find out which projectile your rifle likes best- they're all (perhaps with the exception of the 75 gr) suited for muleys.

Anyway, PM me if interested.
I'll let 'em all go for $50.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have killed deer with my .243 using 95 gr swift sciroccos and 100 gr nosler partitions.

Both have performed great. Use at least 90 gr or larger, see which bullet your rifle likes best and then place them through the lungs and no mule deer will go too far.

good luck.

sawsman


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my favorite rifle for deer. Of course I have went to a muzzleloader now, more of a challenge and less hunters. But, before I went to the muzzleloader I always used my .243, and I usually shot a 100 grain bullet. My dad used the same gun and killed many deer beyond 300 yards. I was with him once when he shot one probably around 500 yards. I love this gun and have also hit deer beyond 300 yards with it and didn't have to put another shot in them. So if someone is telling you not to shoot under 300 yards they are full of it. Good choice on the caliber for deer.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I have had pretty good success loading my wifes 243 up with good old 100 grain Hornady Boattail bullets. About 2 years a go I decided that I would give the Barnes 85 grain T-shock bullets a try. After watching my wife harvest a mid-sized mule deer at just over 200 yards and a good sized Antelope at around 250 yards, I'm sold on them for her 243. My 270 on the other hand I can not get them to group much under 3" @100 yards. If you can get them to group in your 243, I think that you will like them as well.

400bull


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I a gree with 400bull on the 85 gr TSX. 3300 fps accurate and devistating. 
400bull, I would give the techs at Barnes a call and they should be able to help you get that 270 shooting much better than that. Seating depth and different powders are a big deal with Barnes TSX Bullets but they will shoot very well once you get it figured out.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

400, my 270 absolutely loves the 130 TSX. It will put 3 into one hole at 100 yards. What is your load? How clean is your barrel? You may need to clean your barrel down to the bare steel (use a copper solvent bore cleaner like Sweet's 7.62 or Barnes CR 10). Mine actually shoots best when it has had a few shots through it (10-20). Then I clean it with Remington's bore cleaner to get the powder fouling out, but leave the copper in the barrel. Seems to shoot best that way.
Oh, and I seat my bullets so that they are about .01 inch off of the lands.


----------

